# Best Enzymes/Probiotics...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi.. *waving..*
For "long time" Chi owners, wanting to know if you could
recommend a GOOD Enzyme plus Probiotic all in one??
I've been reading on a few, could use your help.
Thank you in advance, look forward to your response.
"one you may use yourself for your chi. or one that is proven
to work/do its job.  Trying to go all natural ingredients if
possable. 
Blessings.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Toatle Zymes,
Miracle Zymes,
Nzymes. ??


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

*Letting others know the importance.*

I found some on Net..
Letting others know the great importance of putting your pet
on a good/decent Enzyme with a Probiotic/Prebiotic.
Health begins in the gut...
Great for people too!!! 
Just google DOG ENZYMES/WITH PROBIOTICS.
Also Spirulina is great for dogs as well, has some protein, vita's,
minerals, levels of enzymes/etc.. 

Alot of folks may feel a quality dog food/along with a multivitamin
is good enough, but couldn't be farther from the truth. 
Getting/keeping the gut (stomach, intestines) in balance with natural
flora (probiotics) is suppose to be the beginning of health and can
help with or maybe even cure alot of diseases/illness'es/etc...
Same for humans as well.
Enzymes/Probiotics/Prebiotics/Spirulina.. are all affordable.
Just Sharing..
Blessings.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

The only product I can think of that I've used is Wysong DentaTreat. It's a natural cheese powder supplement that has probiotics in it.

Ingredients: 
Cheddar Cheese, Monterey Jack Cheese, Swiss Cheese, Romano Cheese, Calcium Lactate, Aloe Vera, Potassium Citrate, Organic Apples, Rock Salt, Sea Salt, Dried Sea Vegetation, Dried Milk Protein, Yeast Culture, Lactobacillus salivarius, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus plantarum, Streptococcus salivarius, Protease, Amylase, Cellulase, Lipase, Lactase, Fructooligosaccharides, Mannanoligosaccharides.


The ingredients ending in -ase are enzymes.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

When Hope was having chronic colitis and on antibiotics for an extended period, I had her on iflora Multi Probiotics:
Iflora 4-Pets Powder

Now they all get Nupro nightly:
Dog Vitamin Supplements Dog Vitamins Arthritis Dogs Treatments


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to see some of you give your pets Probiotics. 
If want to improve health even more, they claim add Prebiotics,
and Emzymes.
Blessings.


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been using the Petco brand Probiotic, but now that she is on Taste of the Wild and theirs has it right in the food I haven't been giving it to her.


----------

